# Mo Cheeks on Leno this week



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm not sure what day tho.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Friday*

It is Friday and I think this should be a sticky so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Friday*



> Originally posted by <b>bfan1</b>!
> It is Friday and I think this should be a sticky so it doesn't get lost in the shuffle...


btw, I posted this because I saw what you said.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, but now Leno switched places with that other show and is on in the morning. Don't forget.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

Well-I checked the TV guide and it says Busta Rhymes and the "bachelor" guy....

Jay Leno 
60 min. 
Andrew Firestone (“The Bachelor”). Music guest: Busta Rhymes. (VCR Plus+ 4813806) 

Here is what the Oregonian article said (dated the 11th)

As the uncertainty of the Blazers' future lingers, Cheeks has emerged as the rock of the franchise, a role that was solidified even further before Game 3, when he rescued 13-year-old Natalie Gilbert and helped her through the national anthem -- a gesture that has earned Cheeks a spot on "The Tonight Show with Jay Leno" this Friday. 

I suppose it is possible they wouldn't actually list him as a guest?
Maybe it is just going to be a very short spot? Maybe he got bumped?


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

Jay will treat Cheeks with class.

But, I'm sure we can expect a "Lakers beating the Blazers in the playoffs" crack.

Oh well, I can handle it.


I think I remember Clyde being on Leno, once. Or was it Aresenio?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brewmaster</b>!
> Jay will treat Cheeks with class.
> 
> But, I'm sure we can expect a "Lakers beating the Blazers in the playoffs" crack.
> ...


I remember staying up late at night (well, at my age then, it was late at night) watching that, and being giddy.


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

hmmm....might be bumped

http://nbc.com/nbc/The_Tonight_Show_with_Jay_Leno/guests/


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> 13-yr-old that forgot Nat'l Anthem in front of 20,000


It looks like they'll have her on the Tonight Show on Monday. Thanks for the link, Beaverton.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*thank you*

thanks!
Man-Natalie will get to meet Michael Douglas!


----------



## Beaverton (Apr 17, 2003)

maybe they'll have her on tonight anyways....who knows. Maybe I'll just Tivo it anyways.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

From the Link:
From the famous to the ordinary, musicians to comics, talented pets to the Fruitcake Lady, Jay's couch sees a lot of action. If couch action is what you're after -- and we know it is -- then check back often to see who will be visiting Jay's sofa next week.

Monday, May 19

• Michael Douglas - The In-Laws

• Natalie Gilbert - 13-yr-old girl that forgot the Nat'l Anthem in front of 20,000 people

• Maurice Cheeks - Coach of Portland Trailblazers

• Music - Jason Mraz


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

okay.. I think they're taking it a bit far with this national anthem thing... he's getting more recognition for that incidient than he has for any other as coach.... seems like the two of them are touring together around the country... they need to stop


----------



## basketballrusty (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>yangsta</b>!
> okay.. I think they're taking it a bit far with this national anthem thing... he's getting more recognition for that incidient than he has for any other as coach.... seems like the two of them are touring together around the country... they need to stop


You are so wrong..it was GREAT to see them on Leno. I figured Mo should be on there...and what a nice surprise. We needed something good to come out of this year and his gesture was it. He's funny and personable. We are so lucky to have him. He can even joke about the Blazers(along with everyone else).:laugh:


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

When Mo Cheeks came out, it seemed Jay 4got all about N.Gilbert .

Mo Cheeks looked crazy in that one pic Jay had of him :laugh:


----------



## etgrig1 (May 9, 2003)

Ah man I missed it what did they talk about?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

And Natalie got a hug from the (if girls in the audience screaming is any indication) hot young singer, Jason Mraz.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>etgrig1</b>!
> Ah man I missed it what did they talk about?


You can catch it again next monday at 2:00 AM following whatever is after Conan O'Brian.


----------



## ThomasG86 (May 3, 2003)

http://www.awesysnet.ca/~thomas/cheeks.wmv

Cheeks on Leno ^^^


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThomasG86</b>!
> http://www.awesysnet.ca/~thomas/cheeks.wmv
> 
> Cheeks on Leno ^^^


You tha man, Thomas. You tha man.


----------



## basketballrusty (Mar 4, 2003)

I was lucky to see Mo and Nat live on Monday, but thanks so much for the clip....it's definately a keeper!!!! Maybe she's in the running for the GM job!


----------

